# Makefile for Emacs extension package



## semin (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year.

I am trying to port a Emacs extension package ESS (Emacs Speaks Statistics) and have been reading through the Porter's Handbook for the last couple weeks but still do not quite understand the contents, and hope I could please have some advice on editing the Makefile.

I am managing to get my port to automatically add a few statements in .emacs for GNU Emacs AND in init.el for XEmacs when a user uses "make install" to add the port so that this mode is already loaded when the user launches GNU Emacs/XEmacs. To do this I think I need to put something in my Makefile... probably some special rules under "do-install" or "post-patch" before ".include <bsd.port.mk>"? If so then what do I put? If not then what should I do?

I have looked at some existing emacs package e.g. deskutils/org-mode.el6 but seems they do not have any options or statements in their Makefile to do similar task (if I understand the Makefile for the org-mode port). And unfortunately in the Porter's Handbook settings regarding Emacs appears yet to be written (page 68 as of this writing).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Regards,
Sam


----------



## chip64c (May 1, 2011)

This might seem silly, but in the past when I wanted to compile Emacs for Linux, I had to download and extract the sources into the same spot; I then needed to run *./configure* to prepare to make.   Could the extra be the same way (extract to the same directory as Emacs)?   Maybe try the configure or other file, because sometimes the Makefile needs to see what *configure* has done. I honestly do not know what else to say. Hope this helps


----------



## Lowell (May 4, 2011)

One note: ports should only be adding or modifying files under /usr/local.  If you want to add the package loading to site-start.el, that might make sense, but make sure you make that optional.

Having a port modify individual user's configuration files is a terrible idea.


----------

